# Elaboracion de una antena



## cags84 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hola a todos necesito un favor si me ayudan es que tengo un problema en mi proyecto en el cual necesito crear una antena tipo yagi con una ganancia de 5db les agradeceria.

Carlos Guzman


----------



## Mushito (Oct 26, 2006)

Por que 5? a que frecuencia?


----------



## cags84 (Oct 26, 2006)

4.4.	Diseñar y construir dos antenas direccionales de más de 0dBi del tipo Yagi, con impedancia 73 ohmios, para conectar a la salida del amplificador del transmisor FM y a la entrada del receptor de FM.

mira esta es el punto que nos falta en el proyecto


----------



## cags84 (Oct 26, 2006)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Por que 5? a que frecuencia?





4.4.	Diseñar y construir dos antenas direccionales de más de 0dBi del tipo Yagi, con impedancia 73 ohmios, para conectar a la salida del amplificador del transmisor FM y a la entrada del receptor de FM.

este es el punto que nos falta para el proyecto.

carlos guzman


----------



## capitanp (Nov 8, 2006)

Aque frecuencia?


----------



## cags84 (Mar 27, 2007)

a 56 mhz me funcionan el transmisor fm.. gracias por su ayuda


----------

